# broken ejector remington 870



## sb1010 (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with a broken ejector for a Remington 870?     
The part that is broken holds the barrel in the correct position.

I just wondered about cost of gunsmith or doing it myself?


----------



## jglenn (Nov 6, 2016)

you can replace it yourself but.. It will cost you some tools.. so you have to weight that cost verses what a smith will charge you
 Brownells has all you need.

http://www.rem870.com/2011/10/25/remington-870-ejector-spring-replacement/

video covers the process.


----------

